# Bissell Symphony Pump Replacement



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure the pump is toast as the steam floor cleaner does not produce steam or water as it should. I replaced the water filter (Gee Bissell, why don't you include replacement of this part in your maintenance instructions?) which was nearly blocked per the color changing beads in the filter matrix but no real improvement. I am guessing the plugged filter may have destroyed the pump.


On line D-I-Y suggestions point clearly at the pump. A replacement pump with accompanying circuit board can be had for $20 to $30 depending on parts supplier but no instructions exist. Bissell says it is a non-replaceable part but the pump photos say otherwise (see photo of pump and circuit board below). A new Bissell floor steamer costs ~$145 so a pump replacement is definitely worth the time and effort.












Has anyone found instructions on how to disassemble these units? It appears to be held together with a dozen or more screws, some well hidden.


Thanks,


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

That's just a solenoid diaphragm pump. Try flushing your system with vinegar first.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

Already tried the vinegar solution. 


My wife filled the machine with a vinegar solution yesterday morning and tried to start the steaming action. No dice. She let the solution sit in the machine for 10-12 hours and tried again last night. Still not working.


So then I started looking for replacement pumps.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if same model:


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

bob22 said:


> Not sure if same model:
> https://youtu.be/UHeN0YWSPNQ


Thanks Bob!

Yes, ours is a different model but the video will still be useful to assist with disassembly.

The replacement pump and circuit board arrived yesterday. Althugh I am fairly certain the issue is with the pump only, one d-i-y'er on a parts supplier stated that he was glad he bought both the circuit board and pump as it was the board which failed on their machine.

Price difference was only around $3 to get the board too so I plan to replace both parts while I am in there.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Good luck with the repair; I just fixed a Hoover rug cleaner that was pretty straightforward. A $55 part that was broken due to a 50 cent piece of plastic in it. But new is $140 so worth it.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

Well....I was successful in disassembly and parts replacement but still no steam. The pump cycles as programmed, the heater gets hot, but no steam. I suspect the heater is plugged internally as the result of three years of regular use without use of distilled water.


So I removed the new parts , reinstalled the old parts, and will save the new parts for possible future repairs on the replacement unit I will be buying for my wife.


Pump Location in Bissel Symphony










Circuit Board Location in Bissel Symphony










Screws I removed for access - the first time










Only screws you need to remove


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

Before you trash it, take the heater and nearby plumbing components out, and soak them in vinegar.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

Bissell Symphony Disassembly:


Remove foot, canister, water filter, and vacuum tube (bottom pulls out, then rotate 90 degrees and top pulls out)


Remove 2 screws at bottom of unit that go upwards.


Remove 4 screws that are in Canister area.


Remove 3 screws that are in filter area.


Remove 2 screws on back near top of appliance


Peal off Bissell name plate on front of unit and remove 1 screw behind it


Remove bottom cord hook (1 screw), then remove 2 screws behind it - one going upwards.


Remove cord entrance plate and remove 3 hidden screws in chamber behind it.


Remove 2 screws securing output tube.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

BrownEyedGuy said:


> Before you trash it, take the heater and nearby plumbing components out, and soak them in vinegar.


 

We tried that a few days ago - before ordering pump and circuit board. Afraid the heater is toast internally.


I just checked on a new heater - only $30. A whole new unit is $200-$250 depending on source. Total cost for a new pump, a new circuit board, and a new heater is around $60.


I already did the hardest part which is figuring out how to disassemble and reassemble the unit without breaking anything. Only other supplies needed are some soft vinyl sheathed crimp on splices for the internal wiring.


I better grab that egg carton out of the recycle bin as I will be needing it again!


----------



## driaa.xo (7 d ago)

bob22 said:


> Not sure if same model:


 This video is no longer available but I still need it 😭


----------

